# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Thăm bảo tàng điêu khắc khổng lồ dưới nước - bao tang dieu khac

## hangnt

*Nhà điêu khắc người Anh Jason DeCaires Taylor lựa chọn vùng biển Caribbean làm nơi trưng bày những bức tượng điêu khắc của mình, và tham vọng xây dựng một bảo tàng dưới nước lớn nhất thế giới đã được hoàn thành.*


Ý tưởng về bảo tàng dưới nước không phải là mới. Đã có một số bảo tàng thuộc dạng này tồn tại trên thế giới. Tại Ai Cập, UNESCO đã lên tiếng ủng hộ kế hoạch cho một bảo tàng dưới nước ở Alexandria, trong đó lưu trữ kho báu của Nữ hoàng Cleopatra. Và ở Trung Quốc bảo tàng dưới nước ở Trùng Khánh cũng đã mở cửa cho công chúng viếng thăm vào năm nay. Nhưng mức độ quy mô về số lượng các bức tượng điêu khắc dưới biển có lẽ không bằng ở vùng biển Cancun của Mexico.

Là một nhà điêu khắc tài năng, Jason DeCaires Taylor đồng thời cũng là một nhà thợ lặn chuyên nghiệp sinh sống tại Anh quốc nhưng sau đó chuyển sang Mexico bắt đầu công việc điêu khắc của mình. Không chỉ có những nhà môi trường quan tâm đến vấn đề nóng lên của toàn cầu mà ngay một nhà điêu khác như Taylor cũng nhận thức khá rõ vấn đề này, cũng như tầm quan trọng về việc bảo vệ các loài sinh vật biển khỏi thoát khỏi mối đe dọa bị hủy diệt. Mối quan tâm về môi trường cùng nghệ thuật song hành đã khiến cho nghệ sĩ nảy sinh ý tưởng độc đáo là thiết lập một bảo tàng dưới nước có quy mô lớn. Ý tưởng khá táo bạo nhưng được rất nhiều nhà môt trường cũng như giám đốc công viên quốc gia biển Cancun ủng hộ và đưa vào thực thi kể từ đó.

Bảo tàng dưới nước Cancun - hay còn được gọi là Musa - là một triển lãm tác phẩm điêu khắc tuyệt đẹp của Jason DeCaires Taylor đặt trong các vùng biển xung quanh Cancun, Isla Mujeres và Punta Nizuc ở Mexico. Dự án tuyệt vời này đã được hoàn thành trong năm 2009 do nghệ sĩ Jason DeCaires Taylor phối hợp với Hiệp hội địa ốc và Ban quản lí công viên quốc gia biển Cancun thực hiện, bao gồm hơn 403 tác phẩm điêu khắc được đưa xuống nước.

Quần thể tác phẩm điêu khắc có kích thước bằng người thật mang tên “Sự tiến hóa thầm lặng”. Nhìn vào những bức tượng này, bạn có thể ngạc nhiên và tự hỏi những nhân vật trong tác phẩm điêu khắc của Jason DeCaires Taylor từ đâu đến mà mỗi nhân vật đều có những nét độc đáo rất riêng. Toàn bộ công trình điêu khắc này là hình ảnh lấy từ thực tế sống động, nguồn cảm hứng của Taylor dựa trên các thành viên trong cộng đồng địa phương. Mỗi bức tượng được tạo ra là hình ảnh thực của một người dân địa phương được ông chụp lại và mô phỏng trong tác phẩm của mình.

Các tác phẩm điêu khắc được xem là sáng tạo nghệ thuật độc đáo dưới nước. Tất cả chúng được làm từ một loại xi măng đặc biệt có độ PH trung tính. Công trình điêu khắc ở đây hoạt động như các rặng san hô nhân tạo, theo nghệ sĩ thì những bức tượng này thu hút sự phát triển của san hô. Điều này sẽ kích thích cá và nhiều loài sinh vật biển cư trú tại những rạn san hô mà bám dính trên những bức tượng.

Chỉ trong vòng hai tuần khi Taylor cùng với một nhóm các nhà xây dựng, nhà sinh vật học, kĩ sư và thợ lặn chuyên nghiệp hoàn thành việc thiết lập công trình điêu khắc dưới biển, thì tảo đã bắt đầu xuất hiện trên những bức tượng. Nơi đây ngày càng thu hút nhiều loài thủy sinh khác sinh sống hơn. Mục đích chính của bảo tàng là để chứng minh sự tương tác mang tính biểu tượng về mối quan hệ cộng sinh giữa thiên nhiên và khoa học môi trường. Mối quan hệ này hình thành nên một cấu trúc phức tạp cho sinh vật biển.

Theo ông Jaime Gonzalez - giám đốc của công viên quốc biển thì của việc thiết lập bảo tàng dưới nước là nhằm mục đích giảm bớt tác động của con người đối với môi trường sống tự nhiên tại các vùng biển địa phương, làm tái sinh những rạn san hô để cân bằng môi trường sống cho sinh vật biển. Bên cạnh đó là thúc đẩy du lịch biển phát triển. Ông hi vọng bảo tàng điêu khắc dưới nước thu hút khoảng 750.000 khách du lịch mỗi năm. Nhưng từ khi bảo tàng khánh thành tới nay, thì lượng du khách tham quan đã vượt qua con số mà giám đốc ước muốn. Đóng góp cho sự thành công này phải kể đến công lao của nghệ sĩ Taylor đầu tiên.
Bảo tàng điêu khắc này nằm sâu 9m dưới biển, du khách có thể tham quan nơi này bằng thuyền đáy kính.

*Điểm qua một số hình ảnh về bảo tàng dưới nước:*

----------


## hangnt

Tác phẩm điêu khắc “ Sự tiến hóa thầm lặng ” đứng trên một bãi biển ở Cancun thuộc Mexico trước khi được đưa xuống biển trong tháng 9/2010. Sau khi hoàn thành cài đặt, tổng trọng lượng của những bức tượng này hơn 180 tấn.





Vùng biển Cancun, nơi thiết lập những bức tượng điêu khắc.



Du khách tham quan bảo tàng dưới nước.



Những bức ảnh của người dân địa phương được nghệ sĩ Taylor chụp lại và mô phỏng trong tác phẩm của mình.



Một tác phẩm đang trong giai đoạn hoàn thành.

----------


## pigcute

Nhìn hay thật. đúng là cái gì cũng nghĩ ra được  :cuoi1: 
Nhìn mấy bức tượng mọc san hô thấy ghê ghê

----------


## leminhminh6869

Đính kèm 348
Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 |  AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ: 0466637567 // 0423240240


- TƯ VẤN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, XIN GỌI: 0422400222 

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT TỪ 650$ KHỨ HỒI - XIN GỌI: 0466637567

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN, LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN - XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ XIN GỌI: 0422400222

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

